# Ati-drivers: fglrx <-> mesa ?

## mat.schult

I'm trying to install the ati-drivers on my inspiron 8600c with ati radeon 9600.

I build my kernel as suggested here: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

The link /usr/src/linux is set correctly and I restarted with the new kernel (2.6.12-gentoo-r6). But every time I try to compile the module (

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

 or run the install program from ati's home page) I get:

```

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.12-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm

 * Applying fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-via-amd64.patch ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-smp.patch ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `agp_find_supported_device':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7150: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7170: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7175: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7201: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7221: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7241: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7246: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6542: warning: unused variable `cap_ptr'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7627: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7637: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6523: warning: `agp_check_supported_device' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

 * DRM module not built

```

I searched the internet and compiled so many different kernels now, but I still have no clue what is causing this. Any hints will be apreciated.

MatthiasLast edited by mat.schult on Sat Jul 30, 2005 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nutbar21

It doesn't seem to be compiling the fglrx module.  Try ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers to emerge the latest version... it's not entirely stable yet but it will compile on your 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel.

----------

## mat.schult

 *r3solve wrote:*   

> Try ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers to emerge the latest version... it's not entirely stable yet but it will compile on your 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel.

 

That still gives me the version ati-drivers-8.12.10 which doesn't compile.

I also tried the ati-drivers-8.14.13 from http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run and got the same error.

I have tried the kernel 2.6.11, but got the same error.

 :Sad:  :Question: 

----------

## mat.schult

I tried the 2.6.10 kernel now.

It compiled  :Smile: 

It gets loaded:

```

 ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 'EE\|WW'

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(1): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

```

doesn't look dangerous..

```

 ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI   

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(1): bNoDRI = NO (copy from primary screen)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(1): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(1): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(1): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(1): [DRI] installation complete

```

looks great

dmesg returns:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 428 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c065ae20(lo)

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset, no integrated grapics found.

agpgart: Detected Intel i855PM chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

AGP: Found 2 AGPv2 devices

AGP: Doing enable for AGPv2

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] max   LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 108290048

[fglrx] max   LFB = 108290048

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

no problems here either.

but here:

```

 ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

```

 ~ $ fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

This should be Ati. Why is it Mesa? Emerge states that the mesa package is not even installed!

How do I get to use the ati drivers? I searched the internet and found some forums with basically the same question, but noone got an answer...

I hope there is a solution somewhere... who knows it?

----------

## Wedge_

Check your whole Xorg log for errors, and run "opengl-update ati" if you haven't already.

----------

## mat.schult

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Check your whole Xorg log for errors, and run "opengl-update ati" if you haven't already.

 

I have done both numerous times, but without any success*  :Sad: 

There are no other errors or warnings in the Xorg log other than those posted above.

*opengl-update runs through smothly without any errors, but the problem persists.

----------

## mat.schult

What exactly does opengl-update actually do? (It doesn't have a man-page)

/usr/lib/libGL.* were created by the ati drivers (judging by their date)

/usr/lib/libGLU.*, libglut.*, libOS* and /usr/lib/libGLw.* were not.

Not that I would have a clue what these files do...

From Mesa:

 *Quote:*   

> libGL is the main OpenGL library (i.e. Mesa).
> 
> libGLU is the OpenGL Utility library.
> 
> libglut is the GLUT library.
> ...

 

I don't know if that shines any light on it...

----------

## Wedge_

 *mat.schult wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*   Check your whole Xorg log for errors, and run "opengl-update ati" if you haven't already. 
> 
> I have done both numerous times, but without any success* 
> 
> There are no other errors or warnings in the Xorg log other than those posted above.

 

Errors aren't always preceded by the (EE) prefix, so it's a good idea to actually read through the whole thing.

 *mat.schult wrote:*   

> What exactly does opengl-update actually do? (It doesn't have a man-page) 

 

It allows you to have multiple versions of the main OpenGL libraries on your system and switch between them as necessary (eg the version provided with the ATI driver, the version included with Xorg, ...). The libraries are stored in /usr/lib/opengl/<version>, and when you run opengl-update, it creates symlinks from the files in the appropriate directory to the standard locations in /usr/lib and elsewhere.

----------

## mat.schult

I couldn't find any error.

Now I looked again, there's something that might have to do with it. I didn't post the whole log before, so that the entry doesn't get too long.

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

```

```
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

```

so here is the whole thing:

[code:1:4e9659b217]

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux schlepptop 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 Sat Jul 30 20:27:57 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 July 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 30 21:36:06 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1028,0191 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1028,2001 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1028,8127 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,ac44 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 104c,8029 card 1028,0191 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2561 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0740 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821dd50

(II) fglrx(1): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821dd50

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[34] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[35] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50)" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x2001)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-0, TMDSType-1, ConnectorType-4

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- External

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: ADI  Model: 6001  Serial#: 1

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2002  Week: 9

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.622 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.293 greenY: 0.578

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.091   whiteX: 0.298 whiteY: 0.321

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 31.5 MHz   Image Size:  307 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 696  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 49.5 MHz   Image Size:  307 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 78.8 MHz   Image Size:  307 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1040  h_sync_end 1136 h_blank_end 1312 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 800 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 60 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: Y0316154X1

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x800

(II) fglrx(0): Total 1 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.25  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 808 823

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000573

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(1): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) fglrx(1): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(1): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(1): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(1): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(1): Buffer Tiling is ON (copy from primary)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) fglrx(1): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(1): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50)" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(1): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x2001)

(--) fglrx(1): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(1): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(1): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(1): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(1): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) fglrx(1): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(1): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(1):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(1): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(1): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(1): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(1): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(1): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(1): Validating modes on Secondary head ---------

(II) fglrx(1): Total 4 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(1): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(1): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(1): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(1):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(1): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(1):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(1): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(1):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 74.4 Hz

(II) fglrx(1): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509

(--) fglrx(1): Display dimensions: (300, 230) mm

(--) fglrx(1): DPI set to (86, 84)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(==) fglrx(1): NoAccel = NO (copy from primary screen)

(==) fglrx(1): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(1): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(1): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(1): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(1): bNoDRI = NO (copy from primary screen)

(**) fglrx(1): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(1): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(1): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) LoadModule: "rac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/librac.a

(II) Module rac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[6] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[18] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[23] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[40] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd05e9000 (size=0x07a17000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe19d1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe19d1000 to 0xb7d2d000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.10-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfcff0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3340

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe9c01000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 800)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) fglrx(1): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(1): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) fglrx(1): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) fglrx(1): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(1): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(1): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe19d1000

(II) fglrx(1): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe19d1000 to 0xb7385000

(II) fglrx(1): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(1): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(1): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(1): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(1): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(1): FBADPhys: 0xd09d1000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd09d1000, size: 0x501000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd09d2000, size: 0x500000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd09d4000, size: 0x4fe000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd09d8000, size: 0x4fa000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd09e0000, size: 0x4f2000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0a00000, size: 0x4d2000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0c00000, size: 0x2d2000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0e00000, size: 0xd2000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0e80000, size: 0x52000

(II) fglrx(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0ec0000, size: 0x12000

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd0ed0000,0x2000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd0ec0000,0x12000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd0e80000,0x52000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd0e00000,0xd2000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd0c00000,0x2d2000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd0a00000,0x4d2000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd09e0000,0x4f2000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd09d8000,0x4fa000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd09d4000,0x4fe000)

(==) fglrx(1): Write-combining range (0xd09d2000,0x500000)

(==&

----------

## Wedge_

Have you tried setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no", and using the kernel AGP modules?

----------

## mat.schult

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Have you tried setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no", and using the kernel AGP modules?

 

Yes -- it didn't change anything  :Sad: 

----------

